# Daemon prince strategies



## JTJP770 (May 9, 2010)

The next item im going to purchase is a daemon prince, I would like to know of some good strategies to use against swarm armies involving his abilities.
All answers are appericated

Thanks
Jake


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, it really depends on the swarm. Fighting tons of 'Nid with a few MC thrown in? I like Mark of Tzeentch, Wind of Chaos and Warptime for that. Facing lots of S3 models? Mark of Nurgle is your best friend. 

What will you be playing against?


----------



## JTJP770 (May 9, 2010)

Orks mostly and nids sometimes too, But mostly orks


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

In my opinion, wings are always worth it. If I ever get a DP, I shall give him wings, and I would definitely say that against horde you need good psychic powers, since DP's lack the ranged weaponry..


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

Like marneus said, never a bad reason to take wings for CSM princes. For Daemon armies the wings are overpriced, but not for CSM.

I like winged princes with mark of nurgle, although I'd only take nurgle's rot against the nids. Against orks, Wind or Warptime might be a better option... or as Vivo said, you could go Tzeentch and take both, that works well too. It might even be better if they like thier Power Klaws.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Nurgle doesn't help one bit when facing S3. They still just wound on 6's.

I think Mark of Tzeentch is better than Mark of Nurgle for survival, if your wanting it to kill Hordes. Horde models general won't pck the S to bring him down with weight of fire easily, instead they will use heavy weapons to do it. Heavy Weapons don't care about T5 or 6 (still going to wound on two's) and generally will ignore your save.

The better Inv, plus the ability to use Warptime AND WInds of Chaos make the Tzeentch Prince expensive, but extremely deadly.


----------



## Silverclaw (Mar 11, 2010)

But nurgles rot can really kill a surprising amount of weak enemies when you stan in the middle of a horde.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Silverclaw said:


> But nurgles rot can really kill a surprising amount of weak enemies when you stan in the middle of a horde.


Yup, it's just kinda crap against armies with good armor. Warptime is a better all-around power.


----------



## JTJP770 (May 9, 2010)

Yah ill be fighting orks mostly, and for heavy weapons, he has bikes, some flamers and the ork ghetto rockets lmao but thats about it,


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I would very much suggest MOT then, its just that it gives the 4+ inv, thats what would tip it for me. I also think that having the additional psychic power really gives you a bonus. Orks and Nids are pretty stuck when you unleash a Psychic power (I don't think they have any way of nullifying it - could be wrong, could someone tell me if I'm right/wrong?). 

Hope all goes well


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

Nids have a few guys that make you roll an extra d6 when you try to use psychic powers within a certain radius of them, but I think that's just their hive tyrants and zoes, not quite sure.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Bloodcuddler of Khorne said:


> Nids have a few guys that make you roll an extra d6 when you try to use psychic powers within a certain radius of them, but I think that's just their hive tyrants and zoes, not quite sure.


And Warriors, Alpha Warriors, Tyrgon Primes, Shrikes, Tervigons, The Parasite of Mortrex, The Doom of Malantai and The Swarmlord


----------



## JTJP770 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! I REALLY appericate the help, any other posts are still welcome


----------



## geenareeno (Jun 18, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Icould be wrong, could someone tell me if I'm right/wrong?).


Orks do not have any ways of nullifying Psychic powers. I don't know how strict your friend is about this kind of stuff but taking a lash Prince against orks is pretty ridiculous. Lash his biggest squad towards and a vindicator and let loose. That thing is going to destroy them. And then when he charges it to try to destroy it with his nobz' Power Claw lash him away. In fact a vindicator is an extremely good idea for orks/nids.


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I would very much suggest MOT then, its just that it gives the 4+ inv, thats what would tip it for me. I also think that having the additional psychic power really gives you a bonus. Orks and Nids are pretty stuck when you unleash a Psychic power (I don't think they have any way of nullifying it - could be wrong, could someone tell me if I'm right/wrong?).
> 
> Hope all goes well


Nids make you take phycic tests on a 3D6


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

papercutdan said:


> Nids make you take phycic tests on a 3D6


But I believe you need to be within the models synapse range to be effected by Shadow of the Warp. So good positioning can get you around that issue, at least for a while. You want nasty, take the Eldar Runes of Warding, which make you take the test on 3D6 _anywhere_ on the table. Any result over 12 is a Peril. I have had my Farseer's Runes kill Lash Princes on Perils with no other help from my army. It is sweet. 

Personally, I go Wing Prince with mark of Tzeentch with Warptime and Wind. You can buff the Prince for CC, and have a nice Template attack to soften up pretty much anything prior to the assault. Add to that the 4+ inv/3+ armor and T5, and he is a fairly durable monster. He is pricey, but not really exorbitant.


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

Beware of high rate of fire. I'm more afraid of las guns then las cannons. At least with my Dp.


----------



## JTJP770 (May 9, 2010)

wait so you can lash whole squads at a time?!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

JTJP770 said:


> wait so you can lash whole squads at a time?!


 haha, yes.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Deep strike him in when equipped with wings. Then lash your opponants troops from the popped transports. Good simple and effective.


----------



## Curiosity kills (Jun 11, 2010)

Daemon Princes are chaos's best command choice. send two naked princes with wings at an opponent and watch them absorb enemy fire. mark of khorne is a good option for them if you use them that way. I personal use the wing warptime Prince, but that is because I roll lousy. Lash prince is used when you have stuff such as vindicators, defilers, and/or obliterators. the tzeentch prince is expencive but many people have good luck with them (sudders at the memory of two externinators with heavy bolter sidespoons opened fire at my deamon prince.)

I am assume ing you are useing a warptime prince for these tactics.

because the are monstrous creatures they are very good at poping tanks and especialy enemy walkers.

they can in general chew through a ten man tactical squad in 3 turns. any thing more for example a 20 man guardman squad with attached commisar and your prince is stuck for the rest of the game.

vs a tyranid player you use then to finish of enemy monstrous creatures. beware of there swarmes of cheap troops because they will keep you bogged down for the whole game.

hope this helps you


----------



## atatjacob1 (Jul 9, 2010)

For orks i must say nurgles rot is a considerable option, but if you go up against nids or he tries to tie you up with Gretchin then i'd say its near essential. Alas though, i haven't checked it out but warptime & winds of chaos look very...um...awsome too?


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

atatjacob1 said:


> For orks i must say nurgles rot is a considerable option, but if you go up against nids or he tries to tie you up with Gretchin then i'd say its near essential. Alas though, i haven't checked it out but warptime & winds of chaos look very...um...awsome too?


I would stay away from Nurgle's Rot as much as possible. It is just a sub-par power compared to what the other powers let your daemon prince do. 

Keep in mind, you don't want to throw your daemon prince into a Hormagaunt horde, it will die. Those toxin sacs make short work of other Monstrous Creatures. What you want to do with a Daemon Prince in this case is to hunt out the bigger bugs. Let your lowlies take care of his horde, let the Daemon Prince go for the glory kills.


----------

